# Gott in Himmel, it really IS a German Car!



## nok (Mar 14, 2010)

I was upgrading my stock 2010 335d stereo (a really terrible system...pathetic) with a kit from Musicar NorthWest (http://www.musicarnw.com/). <click the thumnail now>
I made the discovery in the photo after removing the passenger side woofer enclosure. Now there's no way for anything to find its way into that enclosure from the outside, as far as I can tell. I don't drink and I've never had anyone in the car that does, either. You do the math. Funny thing, about a third of the clips on the inside of the door trim on that side were smashed and broken. There's no way that can happen taking the door trim OFF! I figured whoever dropped the bottle cap was the same guy who installed the trim. I've had little to no trouble with my car and I'm grateful that the worker doing the trim wasn't doing the cylinder heads!
By the way, if you can manange a fairly significant amount of work and face the fear of ripping into your 2010/early 2011 335 with the base audio system, I would highly recommend visiting http://www.musicarnw.com/ . I cannot believe how good their system sounds in my car. I bought the level1 upgrade and it is so well thought out and executed that I only wish I'd found out about Musicar NorthWest sooner. Installation is a lot of work, but no real surprises. The difference in sound quality over stock is astounding. I fell in love with the I-Drive audio interface and music management but was always terribly disappointed at what really mattered--the sound. Now I have the best of everything. And a souvenir beer-lid right out of Munchen!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I got the Harmon-Kardon stereo and it sounds great, congratulations on the beer cap LOL you should of sent the pics to BMW headquaters so they know their workers are having fun!!!


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Could it been stuck to the magnet in the woofer and actually introduced earlier in the assembly process?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

If any of you know just a little about Bavaria (which includes Munchen), beer is allowed during breaks. It is the law. It is considered liquid bread. It freaked me out when I would visit the MAN Diesel Engine Factory and cases of beer were being wheeled into the production areas for the workers break.

So I'm not surprised to see the beer cap. Now what is surprising is your car was manufactured in South Carolina. Figure that one out!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

The 335d in South Carolina? I don't think so -- at least yet. Reminds me of an old Pegueot wagon I had many years ago with a persistant "rattle" from the rear door panel. Finally removed it to replace something else and found a -- yes -- small wine bottle. Vive la France.:angel:


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

They were 'christening' the car, like launching a ship.


----------



## OILPowered (Jun 16, 2012)

Flyingman said:


> If any of you know just a little about Bavaria (which includes Munchen), beer is allowed during breaks. It is the law. It is considered liquid bread. It freaked me out when I would visit the MAN Diesel Engine Factory and cases of beer were being wheeled into the production areas for the workers break.
> 
> So I'm not surprised to see the beer cap. Now what is surprising is your car was manufactured in South Carolina. Figure that one out!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


All 335ds were assembled in the Munich plant, no?


----------

